
Mast Raises $7M for a Phone Featuring Separate Work and Personal Numbers - scapbi
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/15/mast-raises-7-million-for-a-phone-service-sales-organizations-will-love
======
mhd
So, a dialer app with better dual sim features, some of them cloud powered?

~~~
Grustaf
Impossible to tell from the article, the video or the website. They say it's a
"phone" but it seems more like an app. On the other hand, how could it be
natively integrated, I didn't think iPhone allowed that.

------
mosburger
Wow, I worked in mobile telecom billing in the early 2000s and we were talking
about doing stuff like this _back then_. I'm surprised this might finally
become reality over a decade later. Then again, we were saying that mobile
payment would soon be mainstream in the USA back then, too. :/

------
michaelw
You can do some pretty cool stuff when you're an MVNO. No need for custom
dialers (which wouldn't be much fun on iOS anyways).

The system uses inbound calls, calling history and contacts to learn how to
handle outbound call. User preferences control the defaults.

Get a call from Fred on the first number, all calls to Fred will use that
number. Make a call to Mary with the second number, future calls to Mary will
use the second number.

Throw in multiple sets of contacts from your work and personal email accounts
and it's going to be pretty smooth.

Full disclosure: the co-founder is a friend. I have no involvement in Mast
though.

------
hellbanner
Google voice could have done this if they would just separate their UI by #.

Currently when you switch phone numbers, if you receive a text to number A and
reply when logged in as "Number B" \-- you send as Number B.

------
compsciphd
See CellRox ([http://www.cellrox.com/](http://www.cellrox.com/)) they created
a phone w/ separate numbers and virtualization enforced separation with easy
switching between the two environments.

